# Best fish and chips in Brum?



## miss direct (Jan 25, 2008)

I want to have a really good fish and chip meal in my last week in the UK. Where can I get some from in Birmingham?


----------



## BigTom (Jan 25, 2008)

Dads Lane chippie, dogpool lane, stirchley (? or selly park maybe).

does have an eat in bit, though I've always taken away.  much, much, much nicer than your average chippie and not much more expensive.
if you want something really posh i've no idea what proper restaurants there are with fish and chips


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 25, 2008)

Ask aqua.    She lives in Birmingham, but being from Hull she knows her fish and chips.


----------



## MooChild (Jan 25, 2008)

Aqua is very dismissive of our fish n chips, mainly because you cant get gravy. 

The classic fryer in quinton is a good 'un, by the cinema.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 25, 2008)

ugh why would anyone want gravy on their chips???

I remember going to Quinton Cinema in 1999 to see the Faculty.


----------



## MooChild (Jan 25, 2008)

miss direct said:


> ugh why would anyone want gravy on their chips???
> 
> I remember going to Quinton Cinema in 1999 to see the Faculty.



Hehe yes, gravy = wrong (*waits for aqua*)

Its just over the road from that cinema by the motorway bridge.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2008)

http://messengerofdoom.wordpress.com/2007/02/28/the-best-chippy-ive-been-to-in-ages/


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2008)

you won't get good fish n chips in birmingham - full stop

you can get somewhere near average fish n chips, but not proper fish n chips 

and moochild - its nothing to do with the fact they don't do gravy, thats just another part of many reasons I don't like them here

fucking useless city


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2008)

I beg to differ! The one on Edgbaston street by the indoor markets!!! (I dunno how good the fish is but the chips are ace)


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2008)

if thats the place that does chips like those in that blog then they need teaching what chips are

the black country living museum does good chips, they're done in beef dripping  their fish isn't all that though, they need proper haddock


----------



## MooChild (Jan 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> if thats the place that does chips like those in that blog then they need teaching what chips are
> 
> the black country living museum does good chips, they're done in beef dripping  their fish isn't all that though, they need proper haddock



Pff!  and pff again!  

As i haven't had these gold plated chips from hull you keep talking about, i will reserve judgement


----------



## miss direct (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh yeah the chips at the black country museum, yum YUM!
Well I've told my bf I want fish and chips tonight, and he's driving, so we're going to the Frying Pan (opposite City Hospital), which apparently has won awards. I hope it's nice.


----------



## nadia (Jan 25, 2008)

huh Big Johns just not good enough for you. Used to live next door to one heaving on a friday never had any fish (veggie) but chips and portions good value


----------



## MooChild (Jan 25, 2008)

nadia said:


> huh Big Johns just not good enough for you. Used to live next door to one heaving on a friday never had any fish (veggie) but chips and portions good value



Ugh big johns! *gets out holy water*


----------



## cybershot (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't know if you can somehow get a replay of it on the web anywhere but last night's Central News ended at some fish shop that had won some national award for best fish and chips. Can't remember the name of it and tried some google searches but no luck either. But at least it prooves there is at least one chippy that's been nationally recognised in Brum recently!


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I saw an article about it. Ainsley harriot was there to present the award wasn't he?


----------



## Spion (Jan 25, 2008)

This place used to be really loved by people when I grew up there

http://www.sugarvine.com/Birmingham...l.asp?restaurantid=22727&name=This Is Bedders


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> if thats the place that does chips like those in that blog then they need teaching what chips are
> 
> the black country living museum does good chips, they're done in beef dripping  their fish isn't all that though, they need proper haddock




their chips are lovely! but it depends what time and what day. tuesdays and fridays at lunchtime seems to be best because those are the busiest days.

do you really think their chips are crap? why? what are chips supposed to be like? edgbaston street chippy's chips are way better than all the chippies ive been to with their nasty greasy soggy potatoes.


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 28, 2008)

Well Im Black Country but I do go to the "Gravy" school on fish and chips! OOooooh yeah, yeah, yeah! Proper. Im not a north fan but their chippies know how to knock up a good filling bit of *baggin'"


----------



## fuzzy felt (Feb 5, 2008)

my nan does fucking great chips! she lives in Northfield. Maybe you can all pop round!


----------



## MooChild (Feb 5, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:


> my nan does fucking great chips! she lives in Northfield. Maybe you can all pop round!



*gets in car*


----------



## irishshapes (Feb 5, 2008)

not sure about the fish, but everything else is mint in 

"the frying pan" 

on city road

best i've had since i moved here


----------



## irishshapes (Feb 5, 2008)

miss direct said:


> Oh yeah the chips at the black country museum, yum YUM!
> Well I've told my bf I want fish and chips tonight, and he's driving, so we're going to the Frying Pan (opposite City Hospital), which apparently has won awards. I hope it's nice.




this is the one i meant, should have read the previous posts!!
still ace tough


----------



## aqua (Feb 5, 2008)

where is city hospital?


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 6, 2008)

aqua said:


> where is city hospital?


LOL


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2008)

why laugh at that and not answer? I'm not from Brum and thankfully I've never had to go to hospital other than Good Hope or Heartlands


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2008)

in fact I still need a map to go to heartlands


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 6, 2008)

here


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2008)

ahh marvellous thanks


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 16, 2008)

Spion said:


> This place used to be really loved by people when I grew up there
> 
> http://www.sugarvine.com/Birmingham...l.asp?restaurantid=22727&name=This Is Bedders




Bedders iz da fucken nutz


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 14, 2008)

so you think brum cant do fish and chips ay aqua, oh how very wrong you are 

'Reed Square', down the chester road before the bagot Pub, opposite that park that i cant remember the name of. think they might have another one on the vale??

They've won the 'Best fish and chip shop' in the country something like three times in the last ten years

so ner!!


----------



## aqua (Mar 14, 2008)

not in the last 10 years they haven't, the sign outside their shop says "best fish n chips, 1993/4"

if thats the best they can do 

(I also tried them and they were shit)


----------



## baldrick (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree.  admittedly i went about 30 seconds before they closed, but still.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm, well i have been away from brum for a while, aint been there since i came back, so perhaps they have slipped.

Altho the one on the vale is the original apparently and better than the chester road one... or at least it used to be.

Have you tried the one at the end of boldmere high street, at the traffic lights? They used to be good, but again i aint tried since comin back.

Most chippie's are disapointin, cause unlike the one by me gran's in bingley they dont come in yesterdays newspaper.... This should be mandatory for all chippies!!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 14, 2008)

oh just remembered (again they may not anymore but worth a shot) The one on gravelly lane DEF used to do gravy cause i had it all the time, on everything


----------



## holteman (Mar 20, 2008)

marston green chippy has won awards.... most posiened in a week etc etc
my old chippy in chelmsley was a good-un the seagull, bloody big johns half ran it out of buisness, ocean fishbar is the best one in the city center... by the carling academy


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 20, 2008)

ocean fish bar is shit, man


----------

